

U.S. Fiscal Woe Is Worse Than Greece  - startuprules
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/confirmed-us-fiscal-woe-worse-greece

======
russell
Well, no and the author agrees. The US is much larger than the Greek economy,
much more innovative. and much more robust. The US controls its own currency
while Greece code not.

>> Meanwhile, the current trajectory would suggest a different kind of debt
crisis could manifest sooner or later, and over-confidence, a "Too-Big-To-
Fail” mentality some of the nation's leaders seem to have adopted, will only
lead to a dangerous path of no return.

Well, yes. The stupidity of politicians could overcome any advantage a country
might have.

